

Kickstarter: Pants that look good & survive multiple wears without washing - rohansingh
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/594084262/pants-by-bluff-works

======
debacle
> Pants that look good & survive multiple wears without washing

That pretty much describes all of the pants I own.

~~~
rohansingh
Couldn't fit in the title, but other properties of these pants that I found
interesting are that they are supposedly wrinkle-free even after folding,
rolling, etc., and that they are quick-drying when wet.

~~~
debacle
I read the kickstarter. They're just polyester pants - that's what polyester
pants do.

They're also really itchy if you have hairy legs.

